# Fujifulm Announces the INSTAX SHARE SP-3 Smartphone Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

```
<p><em>Newly designed smartphone printer provides high quality images in square format; improved app offers new features for greater artistic expression</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., October 24, 2017 </strong>– <a href="http://www.fujifilmusa.com/products/instax/index.html"><strong>FUJIFILM North America Corporation</strong></a> is excited to announce the new <strong>INSTAX SHARE™ SP-3 SQ</strong> printer, the latest line in the instax SHARE series of printers that can print photos taken with a smartphone on INSTAX SQUARE film. The SP-3 is an expansion of the INSTAX product line to give users even more ways to get creative with their instant pictures that can be shared in an instant, both in-person and online with <strong>#myinstax</strong>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=SHARE%20SP-3&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Preorder from B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>Square Format Provides More Artistic Potential

</strong>The square format has been widely popular among smartphone users. With a 1:1 aspect ratio, this format is an effective artistic style and a long-standing favorite among photography lovers. Recent years have seen a rise in the sharing of square photos on social media platforms, such as Instagram, with users putting great care into every step of the process, from composition to editing and processing. With the SP-3, users can print beautiful, high quality square images in just 13 seconds to be used in DIY crafts, to decorate with or to give as a gift.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Updated SHARE App Allows for Greater Creativity

</strong>The new and improved <strong>SHARE app</strong> comes with additional features, making every step easier and more fun. Users can print up to 9 photos on one sheet using the “Collage Template”, a feature enabled by the square format of the SP-3, or use “My Template” to add text to printed photos. “My Template” comes with 11 templates ranging from magazine covers to CD jackets. Users can also adjust the color and size of text. The end result is a stylish print that users will be proud to display and share. Additionally, the app’s display screens have been designed to make the entire process easy for novice users. The app can be downloaded from Google Play on Android devices or from the App Store on iPhones free of charge.</p>
<p><strong>“Hashtag Print” Feature

</strong>In addition to Instagram and Facebook, the app is compatible with Dropbox, Google Photos and Flickr. Through the “Hashtag Print” option, users can access Instagram directly through the app and select images under a chosen hashtag. This function makes it easy for users to find the photos they want and print them with ease, perfect for printing a collection of photos from any event where guests use a hashtag, like a wedding or party.</p>

<p><strong>Sleek Design

</strong>The SP-3 comes in white or black with a sleek, sophisticated look. The printer is also compact and lightweight with a sharp, multi-sided structure. The SP-3 is suitable in a wide range of situations.</p>
<p>This product is the latest in Fujifilm’s ongoing plan to share the inherent joy of taking, printing, displaying and sharing photos to expand the world of the instax instant photo system, allowing users to enjoy instant photos by printing photos that they have taken with their smartphone.</p>
<p><strong>Instax SHARE SP-3 Key Features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Available in White and Black body colors.</li>
<li>Create instax photos by printing images from iPhones and Android phones via the instax SHARE app.</li>
<li>Printing is also compatible directly from X Series digital cameras to the SP-3.</li>
<li>High-resolution images with print pixels of 800 x 800 dots and 318 dpi to show detailed gradations and facial expressions of a full-length portrait, character or objects clearly.</li>
<li>Printing time of just 13 seconds.</li>
<li>Printing capacity of up to 160 prints per battery charge.</li>
<li>Comes with image Intelligence, proprietary image processing technology that automatically sets the optimum brightness during printing.</li>
<li>New Templates added to the instax SHARE app:
<ol>
<li>My Template – A template function where users can add text as desired and adjust the text color, size and darkness by moving sliders left and right, broadening the range of photo styles available to them.</li>
<li>Collage Template – A template function allowing users to print 2-9 photos together on one sheet to print a collection of memories from a special day or to tie together photos with a particular theme.</li>
<li>Split Template – Transform one picture into multiple instax photos. This allows all kinds of unique photo styles, such as dividing a beautiful landscape across two instax photos to make one big print.</li>
<li>SNS Template – Template for printing images that were uploaded to a social networking service (SNS). This social media-linked printing feature allows users to include their profile photo or number of likes in the photo.</li>
<li>Real Time Template – When the “Real Time Template” is selected and a photo is taken, the date, place, weather, temperature, and humidity are indicated in the frame, making it great for travel photos or watching your child grow.</li>
</ol>
</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing

</strong>The new <strong>INSTAX SHARE SP-3 SQ</strong> will be available in November 2017 for <strong>USD $199.95 </strong>and <strong>CAD $249.99</strong>. Instax SQUARE film is sold separately for <strong>USD $16.99 </strong>and <strong>CAD $15.99</strong>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=SHARE%20SP-3&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2466&KBID=3296&KWID=EZ">Preorder from B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

